

Plex updates SmartTV and Playstation apps - rezist808
https://blog.plex.tv/2015/08/27/a-massive-update-for-our-smart-tv-and-playstation-apps/

======
macjohnmcc
My wife and I have not been happy with the update.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
I don't have a smart TV, but have been using Plex via a mix of web, android
and Raspberry Pi's for about 6 months and have been really impressed.

The update looks great on paper -what's the problem in reality?

